# COD4 vs COD5 - Xbox Live



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok so

With COD5 almost upon us (I don't like it at all) how many are going to stick with COD4?

I am a touch worried that come Xbox live time when i want to sit down and have a COD blast - no-one will be on COD4 for me to blast away lol.

I know its only a demo but i really dont like COD5 and hope enough stay on 4 until 6 comes out...

Am i being silly or what?


----------



## RallyeNick (Sep 2, 2008)

COD (WAW) is pure sex.. You'll be on your own


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

No its not

Its cr4p !


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll never get rid of cod4. they'll have to shut the servers and come round m house and destroy the disc before i stop playing it. not played cod5 yet so cant comment.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

^^

Lol

Me too dude


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll be playing 4 till I die, its the best game I've ever played. doesn't look like I'm gonna bother with WaW so you can still find me playing cod4 at least once a day.

gamertag : Eddy1987


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i will be getting cod5,BUT,i can still see me (and a few of my mates) sneaking back for the high tech aspect of cod4.besides,with cod5 coming out hopefully the amount of fools playing cod4 will be a hell of a lot less as the all jump onto the next big thing.no one else noticed how many tools no longer play forza 2 ? lol,you can actually get a few good games without people turning it into destruction derby :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

silverback said:


> you can actually get a few good games without people turning it into destruction derby :thumb:


Was one of the reasons I sold it. Yeah I mean I will probably end up getting the new CoD as an impulse buy next time I'm in town its just playing the beta just didn't amaze me and encapture me like 4 did. its one of those things you can't explain.

Will wait till I know the final game has the under-map glitches sorted as they are a bit ridiculous in the BETA


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Was one of the reasons I sold it. Yeah I mean I will probably end up getting the new CoD as an impulse buy next time I'm in town its just playing the beta just didn't amaze me and encapture me like 4 did. its one of those things you can't explain.


i didn't rate cod5 beta myself,but when it got hardcore team deathmatch mode then it did get better.i think cod4 raised the bar that high for console gaming fps that its going to be something epic to dislodge it from its high place.seriously,its been almost a year since i placed cod 4 in the 360`s drive and its still there now and has only been taken out on the rarest of occasion.i have never played a game like it (in any genre) this much since mario 64 or super mario on the snes.



Eddy said:


> Will wait till I know the final game has the under-map glitches sorted as they are a bit ridiculous in the BETA


this is now gone according to a friend of mine,but i think the beta has finished.


----------

